
Ask HN: Are there 3-month business bootcamps for programmers? - wenbin
Just a thought:<p>There are 3-month coding bootcamps for non-technical people. Learn coding, find a job as a software engineer.<p>Are there any 3-month business bootcamps for programmers? Learn business skills, quit your job and work for yourself :)
======
cpc26
business skills? [https://www.udemy.com/business-
bootcamp/](https://www.udemy.com/business-bootcamp/)

That is the easy of easiest parts... You need a 3-month bootcamp on Luck
Creation and Peddling™

Get an idea that sustains itself to build a business rather than building
yourself another job, that is Luck Factor.

